#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  собираю информацию по практике нендро(обмен переживаниями)

## Bagira

:Confused:   здравствуйте ,буду рада получать информацию и впечетления по практике нендро в мирской. жизни спасибо всем. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (20.01.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

После 100 тыс. простираний чувствовал большое счастье от того, что здоровье позволило это сделать, что смог правильно использовать тело. Практика Ваджрасаттвы-до сих пор одна из самых любимых. А вот закончив гуру-йогу, пришел в итоге к другому Учителю,не раньше. Сейчас делаю нендро по второму кругу и снова стараюсь наслаждаться :Smilie:  ( правда, теперь нендро из другой линии). В общем, нендро всегда делал в миру, но в бытность свою в карма кагью ездил на ретриты по нендро (коллективные) и с помощью таких ретритов усиливал практику. Считаю, что для повседневной  жизни это самая простая и в то же время эффективная практика, которая позволяет научиться медитировать и не заниматься собственным мифотворчеством.Однако если сделать ее в ретрите, думаю, польза возрастет,-отвлечений будет меньше.

----------

Ann Ginger (05.04.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (21.01.2011), Zosia (06.04.2011), Алексей Самохин (09.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (20.01.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

"правда, теперь нендро из другой линии"

нендро есть нендро  :Smilie:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

мне бы хотелось начать делать поклоны. О чем думать во время ?

----------


## Иилья

В тексте по простираниям все написано. Что представлять, о чем думать. Там все есть, не нужно ничего выдумывать сверх того.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Попрощайтесь со своим Эго

----------


## Karma Dorje

вообщем насчет тараканов - почитал все того же Гендюна Ринпоче на досуге, вот и самое главное, чтобы ваша практика была регулярной без противоречий - когда допустим вы от практики ничего не ждете это первое, но так как вы просите поделиться впечатлениями значит вы чего то от этого ждете и хотите знать результат. А этого результата не будет... Начните пожалуй с этого момента - делайте Нендро просто так без всяких ожиданий и надежд как это делали все бодхисатвы

----------

Джошуа (04.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

мне бы хотелось начать делать поклоны. О чем думать во время ?

Следует размышлять о качествах обьектов Прибежища-Драгоценных и Редких, Трех корней,- таких как любящая доброта,мудрость, методы обращения существ и т. д. Складывая ладони перед сердцем, мы вспоминаем о Ламе, даровавшем нам Прибежище. Нужно всецело вверить себя Драгоценнейшим, "сдаться" полностью, раскаяться во всей негативности и понимать, что все это может быть действительно очищено. Важна и визуализация, которая слегка отличается в зависимости от того, какое нендро вы делаете. В любом случае, нужно медитировать согласно инструкциям Ламы.

----------

Дордже (20.01.2011)

----------


## Bagira

[QUOTE=Karma Dorje]вообщем насчет тараканов - почитал все того же Гендюна Ринпоче на досуге, вот и самое главное, чтобы ваша практика была регулярной без противоречий - когда допустим вы от практики ничего не ждете это первое, но так как вы просите поделиться впечатлениями значит вы чего то от этого ждете и хотите знать результат. А этого результата не будет... Начните пожалуй с этого момента - делайте Нендро просто так без всяких ожиданий и надежд как это делали все бодхисатвы[/QUOT

----------


## Ali

*По аське общался об Учении с одним парнем, с его разрешения размещаю отрывок из нашей переписки:*

"...Что  даёт мне практика? Чтобы сделать это, мне придётся начать издалека. Ещё учась в школе, я начал задавать себе вопросы, которые хотя бы раз в жизни, наверное, задаёт себе каждый человек. Это вопросы типа: "В чём смысл жизни?", "Что будет после смерти?", "Как  появились люди?"  и т.д. В поисках ответов я начал читать множество различных книг по философии, магии, религии. Запоминая, какие-то важные моменты из каждой книги я постепенно формировал своё мировоззрение. Так я пришёл к выводу, что смысл жизни состоит в духовном развитии, хотя тогда ещё я не понимал точно, что это значит и как это делать. Я продолжал ходить на работу, гулять с друзьями…время шло, и я понимал что моё «духовное развитие» продвигается очень медленно, либо вообще стоит на месте. Каждый раз, ложась спать, я понимал что прошёл ещё один день, а я ничего не сделал в этом направлении и если так пойдёт и дальше, я состарюсь так же как все, и потом точно так же обычно умру. Но,  в итоге я пришёл к Учению Будды и теперь осваивою базовые духовные практики под руководством своего Учителя. Пусть я только в начале пути, и до Великого Пробуждения мне далеко. Но теперь, ложась спать, и проанализировав прошедший день, я с удовлетворением отмечаю, что я подошёл ещё на шаг ближе к моей цели. Это то, что даёт мне практика уже сейчас и для меня это очень важно, мои дни больше не проходят бессмысленно. И конечно же это не всё. Практика Бренности (т.е. временности всего существующего), например, устанавливает  правильную систему ценностей, и я начинаю лучше понимать, что в жизни действительно важно, а что мелкие и преходящие вещи, ради которых не стоит и волноваться. Становится хорошо ясен смысл изречения «Копить всю жизнь деньги и богатство, всё ровно что целую зиму нагребать во двор снег». А созерцание тягостности сансары ясно показывает и напоминает о бессмысленности мирской суеты. Это хорошо помогает в те моменты, когда начинаешь сомневаться в Дхарме,  когда кажется, что мирская жизнь полна радостных моментов и не стоит морочить себе голову разными там медитациями. Если позволить себе такие мысли, можно покинуть Учение, а когда опомнишься, может быть уже слишком поздно. 
     Так что, если отвечать коротко и по существу, то практика даёт мне новый взгляд на жизнь и влияет на моё отношение к окружающему миру".

----------

Zosia (06.04.2011), Алексей Самохин (09.02.2011)

----------


## Гелег

Кому-то простирания трудны физически и психологически. Поэтому лучше начать с других нёндро либо вообще не делать простирания.

----------


## Норбу

> Кому-то простирания трудны физически и психологически. Поэтому лучше начать с других нёндро либо вообще не делать простирания.


А как это трудно психологически? Боязнь такого количества просветленных на Дереве прибежища? Или просто гордость мешает сильно?  :Smilie: 
А физически да, некоторым людям я думаю можно делать упрощенный вариант, предварительно посоветовавшись с учителем.... например, тем людям, которые не могут во весь рост лечь и т.д...
А вообще не делать нёндро  могут себе позволить лишь малое количество людей, желающих чего-то достичь в ваджраяне... наверно только людям из ДО более вольготно в этом плане  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Кому-то простирания трудны физически и психологически. Поэтому лучше начать с других нёндро либо вообще не делать простирания.


Думаю, что каждый, кто делал проситрания может рассказать о физических (болит там, болит тут) или психологических (родственники мешают, времени нет, места нет, пр.) проблемах при этом. Но от себя всем бы посоветовал их все-таки делать, а не переходить сразу к Дордже Семпа. Иначе не получаешь кое-что важное. Ну, понятно, если у человека действительно возникают серьезные (!) физические (а не психологические) проблемы, то калечить себя не надо.

----------


## Dondhup

> мне бы хотелось начать делать поклоны. О чем думать во время ?


Хорошо бы Прибежище принять и получить наставления.
В гелуг нендро делается по Гуру-Йоге Лама чопа (для которой нужно Посвящение уровня Аннутара-йога тантра и наставления по Лама чопа),
по Гаден Лхагема или по Гуру-йоге Будды Шакьямуни (для этих практики нужно получить Прибежище и передачу на них).
Нужно также получить лунг и наставления по медитации на Ваджрасаттву.

Пока можно читать 5-строчную мегзиму и делать простирания.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Чем больше простираний - тем меньше проблем  :Smilie:

----------


## Сакура

Если простирания делать грамотно, то болит гораздо меньше. Посоветуйтесь с учителем.

----------


## Cujo

Мне кажется , что если вы человек здоровый (без физ. недостатков) то делать простирания без проблем это возможно. То с чем я столкнулся это просто лень "матушка" и страх перед числовым значением в 100 тыщ. 
Начинал с того что делал в день по 100 т.к. но физически было трудно и стал лениться. Нашел выход : делаю теперь 50 утром перед завтраком и 50  вечером перед ужином.  Физически проще. Теперь постепенно перехожу на 100 утром и 50 вечером, далее буду увеличивать до 200 в день. 

Так что те кто размышляет о старте , просто стартуйте!

----------


## Сергей Муай

А как уважаемое собрание считает: имеет ли смысл выполнять простирания по собственной инициативе? Т.е. в условиях отсутствия прямой связи с Учителем или отсутствия акцентов на такой практике в самой традиции (направлении) в целом? Вот просто так: торкнуло и сделал? :-)

----------

Джошуа (04.03.2011)

----------


## Норбу

> А как уважаемое собрание считает: имеет ли смысл выполнять простирания по собственной инициативе? Т.е. в условиях отсутствия прямой связи с Учителем или отсутствия акцентов на такой практике в самой традиции (направлении) в целом? Вот просто так: торкнуло и сделал? :-)


Я думаю, что когда торкнуло просто так, то пользы особой не будет. А если Учителя нету рядом, так как же получить лунг на простирания.
А по поводу количества, то я соглашусь что если поменьше и чаще, то так эффективнее и визуализация чище и меньше успеваешь уставать и не успеваешь достигнуть момента, когда простирания в тягость. Зато вот когда делаешь сразу много, то ощущение "очищения" физических загрязнений лучше проходит...с потом так сказать выходит  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Муай

> А если Учителя нету рядом, так как же получить лунг на простирания.


На основании материалов, приведенных в ссылках в теме "Нендро", у меня сложилось впечатление, что на предварительные практики получать лунги не обязательно  :Confused:  Буду благодарен за объяснение.
Удачи!

----------


## Норбу

Как это не надо... не знаю как других школах, но в Кагью лунг нужен.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Ранее теме простираний обсуждалась на БФ здесь: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=3296
Акцент был поставлен на вопросах технических, а этот упустили. Прошу восстановить социальную справедливость! :-))

----------


## Вова Л.

Ну, конечно, нужен лунг. Вы же нендро собираетесь делать каждый день несколько лет, так уж нужно не полениться и сделать все, как положено - получить лунг, объяснения. + Для практики Ваджрасаттвы еще очень желательно посвящение.

----------


## Норбу

> Ну, конечно, нужен лунг. Вы же нендро собираетесь делать каждый день несколько лет, так уж нужно не полениться и сделать все, как положено - получить лунг, объяснения. + Для практики Ваджрасаттвы еще очень желательно посвящение.


А что каждый день это обязательное условия делания нёндро? мы же не в ретрите  :Smilie:  стараться конечно надо каждый день, но я не думаю что это столь категорично. Там же нету самай на это.

----------


## Вова Л.

> А что каждый день это обязательное условия делания нёндро? мы же не в ретрите  стараться конечно надо каждый день, но я не думаю что это столь категорично. Там же нету самай на это.


Безусловно, какждый делает, когда может. Просто если делать не каждый день, то все нендро растянется вообще на десятилетия  :Smilie: . Вобщем-то я имел ввиду, что нендро делается часто и долго, поэтому нужно подойти к вопросу серьезно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2011)

----------


## Олеся

> А как уважаемое собрание считает: имеет ли смысл выполнять простирания по собственной инициативе? Т.е. в условиях отсутствия прямой связи с Учителем или отсутствия акцентов на такой практике в самой традиции (направлении) в целом? Вот просто так: торкнуло и сделал? :-)


Можно начинать (некоторые и заканчивают простирания) "в ожидании получения формального прибежища у Ламы"

----------


## Гьялцен

Да, но кто в таком случае будет давать обьяснения по практике?

----------


## Inbongo

Делясь о переживании в практики не с практикующими, или в присутствии таковых - теряешь плоды практики

----------

Vyacheslav (01.03.2009)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

В помощь всем, кого интересутет нгондро:

*Его Святейшество Халха Джецун Дамба Богдо-геген Ринпоче IX
Комментарий на текст «Источник всех сиддхи»*

В октябре 2007 года в Москве Богдо-геген Ринпоче дал комментарий на первую часть труда великого монгольского ламы Палдена Зангпо «Источник всех сиддхи» (тиб. «Нгодруб кунджунг»), посвященный предварительным практикам «нгондро».

----------

Bagira (20.01.2011), Zosia (06.04.2011), Джошуа (04.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (20.01.2011)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

По поводу простираний у меня две проблемы: во-первых, лень. Можно проснуться в 5.00 и сделать всё утром, а можно выключить будильник и еще на три часа отрубиться, мысленно оправдавшись "ничего страшного, вечером доделаю". И второе - когда простираешься и рядом находится в комнате человек, мягко говоря, далекий от Дхармы и смотрит на тебя как на клоуна в цирке, а иногда может ещё и прокомментировать. Как же это раздражает  :Smilie: ) А это уже проблема - ведь во время практики гневаться нельзя категорически. По поводу усталости от простираний - она проходит со временем. Сперва ели делаешь 60, через неделю уже 120 и т. д. А ещё пока не получается одновременно простираться, начитывать молитву, считать количество простираний и чётко визуализировать Древо Прибежища одновременно. Если сбиваюсь со счета или чувствую, что "простёрся" плохо, делаю три "штрафных" простирания, чтоб дальше отпало желание валять дурака.

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Женщинам простираться не вредно ли? Перед учителем да, 
а так упражняться и растягиваться по 100 раз в день- не вижу смысла.
Женщинам, а тем более немолодым, это даже вредно.

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

А почему вредно?

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Перекос.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

По поводу переживаний от нгондро, могу сказать, очень сильно переживаю, что я такой ленивый и так медленно делаю нгондро.

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (21.01.2011), Алазов_Алексей (18.10.2014), Вова Л. (21.01.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.01.2011), Маша_ла (21.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

А я не делаю и не переживаю  :Smilie:  Но со временем, действительно, делается все легко и быстро и молитва, и визуализация.. Я как представлю, что простираюсь перед Гуру, так аж летаю прямо  :Smilie:  Делать удобно с маленькой малой - 27 бусин. Откладывала монетки на каждую малу - 4 монетки=100 простираний, потом записывала..

Аня, для всех простирания делать полезно - они очищают каналы в теле. Недаром это предварительные практики. Потом и практиковать легче, концентрация хорошая.
Был один Ринпоче - Нгаванг Легпа, который всю жизнь делал Нендро, он сделал миллионы простираний, мантр, подношений и практик Гуру-Йоги. Он достиг просветления в одной жизни  :Smilie:  Так что, предварительные практики могут быть и основными  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (21.01.2011), Svarog (21.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (21.01.2011), Дордже (21.01.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (21.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

Предварительные практики для нас -- основные! Мой муж, например, в свое время сделал их 5 раз! И это очень повлияло на его характер -- доброта, мягкость, терпимость, т.к. главное в буддизме! Простирания можно делать без передачи -- главное, чтобы во время простираний забота была не о том, чтобы похудеть, а о Прибежище и отказе от гордыни... Их можно делать и дома, и в храме! Пол и возраст здесь не имеют значения... Одна бабушка из Бурятии, например, вылечилась от рака, делая простирания перед 35 Буддами.. Её зовут Бамбу, она ещё жива и сейчас даёт многим людям учения по "ньюнг-нэ".

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011), Pema Sonam (22.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (21.01.2011), Джошуа (04.03.2011), Дордже (21.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (21.01.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.01.2011), Марина В (21.01.2011), Маша_ла (21.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.01.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И второе - когда простираешься и рядом находится в комнате человек, мягко говоря, далекий от Дхармы и смотрит на тебя как на клоуна в цирке, а иногда может ещё и прокомментировать. Как же это раздражает ) А это уже проблема - ведь во время практики гневаться нельзя категорически.


Это как раз приспорье в практике. Ведь её делают для того, чтобы разобраться с гневом и не гневаться, а не наоборот.
Почему у Вас не получается смотреть на далёкого от Дхармы человека, как на клоуна в цирке? Вот где проблема.

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> Женщинам простираться не вредно ли? Перед учителем да, 
> а так упражняться и растягиваться по 100 раз в день- не вижу смысла.
> Женщинам, а тем более немолодым, это даже вредно.


не ошибусь, если скажу, что простирания есть и в цигун, и в йоге, как одно из важнейших упражнений для здоровья тела и ума. Тем более, что простирания (как и поза лотоса), не буддийские по происхождению (чистая йога).

Суть физического (телесного) простирания в растягивании, буквальном *растягивании здоровья на всю жизнь*. 

так что, думаю, как раз таки простирания и нужно делать в первую очередь немолодым.

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (23.01.2011), Джошуа (04.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (21.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> .
> Был один Ринпоче - Нгаванг Легпа, который всю жизнь делал Нендро, он сделал миллионы простираний, мантр, подношений и практик Гуру-Йоги. Он достиг просветления в одной жизни  Так что, предварительные практики могут быть и основными


Меня этот пример вдохновляет весьма.
Еще меня очень вдохновляет жизнеописание Гьялсе Ринпоче, который выбрал Лоджонг в качестве своей основной практики.

Вообще, предварительные практики прекрасны. Они очень понятные.

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011), Маша_ла (21.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.02.2011)

----------


## Svarog

При любых физических нагрузках, а простирания таковыми также являются, надо учитывать состояние здоровья.
Например людям с повышенным артериальным давлением, или проблемами с сечаткой глаза или с суставами и т.п., надо быть осторожными. Обычно, когда в курсе своей болезни, примерно можешь понять как лучше себя вести, чтобы не навредить здоровью еще больше.

Это не значит, что делать простирания вредно. Просто надо понимать свои возможности. Можно делать простирания очень медленно и аккуратно, если давление и избыточный вес (как например у меня).

PS зато я слышал, что заслуги толстого человека от одного простирания гораздо больше чем худого  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (21.01.2011), Кузьмич (24.01.2011), Марина В (21.01.2011), Маша_ла (21.01.2011)

----------


## Bagira

> При любых физических нагрузках, а простирания таковыми также являются, надо учитывать состояние здоровья.
> Например людям с повышенным артериальным давлением, или проблемами с сечаткой глаза или с суставами и т.п., надо быть осторожными. Обычно, когда в курсе своей болезни, примерно можешь понять как лучше себя вести, чтобы не навредить здоровью еще больше.
> 
> Это не значит, что делать простирания вредно. Просто надо понимать свои возможности. Можно делать простирания очень медленной и аккуратно, если давление и избыточний вес (как например у меня).
> 
> PS зато я слышал, что заслуги толстого человека от одного простирания гораздо больше чем худого


Начинаю с годами понимать, что лучшие годы профуканы на быт и семью и то что осталось соизмеримо с возможностями жалкие крупици  :Frown:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

В принципе, Кьенце Ринпоче говорил, что не обязательно простираться, например если условий нет подходящих или если здоровье не позволяет. Но важно практиковать принятие прибежища в любом случае. Я первые несколько месяцев и не простирался.

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> Начинаю с годами понимать, что лучшие годы профуканы на быт и семью и то что осталось соизмеримо с возможностями жалкие крупици


Лучше это понимать сейчас, чем на смертном одре!  :Wink: 
Ведь еще многое можно сделать, если поработать, засучив рукава! 
И не стоит переживать впустую и заниматься самоедством.

Как сказано в Бодхичарья Аватаре: 
"Чтобы ни выпало мне на долю,
Пусть неизменной будет радость моя.
Ибо в печали я не достигну желаемого,
И мои добродетели истощатся.

К чему печалиться,
Если все можно еще поправить?
И к чему печалиться, 
Если ничего уже поправить нельзя?"


Пусть Ваше сожаление станет Вашим вдохновением!

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011), Джошуа (04.03.2011), Марина В (21.01.2011), Нико (21.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (23.01.2011)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Это как раз приспорье в практике. Ведь её делают для того, чтобы разобраться с гневом и не гневаться, а не наоборот.
> Почему у Вас не получается смотреть на далёкого от Дхармы человека, как на клоуна в цирке? Вот где проблема.


В том то и дело, что смотрю как на клоуна и гневаюсь, а должен смотреть с любовью и состраданием как на Будду  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

> В том то и дело, что смотрю как на клоуна и гневаюсь, а должен смотреть с любовью и состраданием как на Будду


Ваша проблема в том, что Вы считаете "должен". Никто никому не должен! Просто подумайте о том, что благодаря этому человеку Вы можете развить в себе терпение -- причину многих благих заслуг, в том числе, красивой внешности в будущей жизни! Разве этот человек -- не драгоценность, исполняющая все желания? Думайте об этом, и гнева не будет!

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011), Джошуа (04.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Нико, а следовало ли продолжение учений Его Святейшества Богдо-гегена о подготовительных практиках?

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Ваша проблема в том, что Вы считаете "должен". Никто никому не должен! Просто подумайте о том, что благодаря этому человеку Вы можете развить в себе терпение -- причину многих благих заслуг, в том числе, красивой внешности в будущей жизни! Разве этот человек -- не драгоценность, исполняющая все желания? Думайте об этом, и гнева не будет!


Стараюсь думать, но гнев часто побеждает. Спасибо за совет! :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а следовало ли продолжение учений Его Святейшества Богдо-гегена о подготовительных практиках?


Почти полностью эта книга переведена, с тибетского на английский! Очень хороший текст! Займусь им вплотную, когда найдутся спонсоры на издание, а то сейчас занята другими переводами...

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (23.01.2011), Марина В (21.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Стараюсь думать, но гнев часто побеждает. Спасибо за совет!


В гневе нет никакого смысла, одно расстройство для тела и ума! Привязанность имеет больше смысла, т.к. в её свете другой человек кажется привлекательным и пр. Но в перспективе тоже -- страдание.

----------

Bagira (21.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Можно делать практику на благо человека, создающего препятствия  :Smilie: 
Все равно, все препятствия создаются в нашем уме.. А на деле можно представить, что он простирается вместе с вами и желать ему от всей души получить пользу от простираний перед Тремя Драгоценностями и начать практиковать Дхарму в этой жизни..
По моему опыту, люди, которые создают препятствия для практики, наоборот очень помогают наилучшей концентрации и медитации  :Smilie:  Т.е., по сути - это наши лучшие помощники и друзья  :Smilie: 
Когда все хорошо, бывает трудно заставить себя что-либо делать, как-то развиваться и расти.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (05.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол



----------

Bagira (04.03.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.02.2011), Доржик (10.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (09.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.02.2011)

----------


## Джошуа

А как выглядят простирания? буду благодарен если дадите видео ссылку

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол



----------

Ann Ginger (05.04.2011), Bagira (04.03.2011), Jenia Morozova (31.10.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.03.2011), Джошуа (04.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Из архивов ФПМТ:
Геше Джампа Дакпа - Три основы Пути, предварительные практики, шаматха
Геше Джампа Дакпа - Видео-запись: как совершать ритуал "Подношение Мандалы"  
Геше Джампа Дакпа - Нгондро и шаматха

----------


## Ann Ginger

> При любых физических нагрузках, а простирания таковыми также являются, надо учитывать состояние здоровья.
> Например людям с повышенным артериальным давлением, или проблемами с сечаткой глаза или с суставами и т.п., надо быть осторожными. Обычно, когда в курсе своей болезни, примерно можешь понять как лучше себя вести, чтобы не навредить здоровью еще больше.
> Это не значит, что делать простирания вредно. Просто надо понимать свои возможности. Можно делать простирания очень медленно и аккуратно, если давление и избыточный вес (как например у меня).
> PS зато я слышал, что заслуги толстого человека от одного простирания гораздо больше чем худого


Благодаря простираниям у меня исчезли боли в коленях (колени повреждены после ДТП).
Так что тут неоднозначно.
Повторю еще раз  - предварительные практики прекрасны :Smilie: 
И простирания я оставлю на всю жизнь как основную практику.

----------

Майя П (05.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

О пользе простирания	
В занятии предварительными практиками первостепенную важность имеет ваша мотивация: то, почему вы это делаете; ваше отношение. Правильное отношение включает в себя преданность Трём Драгоценностям и сострадание ко всем существам, проникнутые усердием. Если вы будете заниматься предварительными практиками с правильной мотивацией, они увенчаются успехом; это - первое. Второе - это то, что негативная карма и затемнения коренятся в алайе, общей основе. Пока эта общая основа с её аспектом невежества не будет очищена, она будет продолжать создавать основу для дальнейших затемнений и плохой кармы. Вот что на самом деле должно быть очищено - фундаментальное невежество общей основы. 

Достижение полного очищения - вот главное; не только в простираниях и принятии прибежища, но и во всех остальных предварительных практиках. 

Выполнив визуализацию, попытайтесь вспомнить воззрение Махамудры, Дзогчена или Срединного Пути. Время от времени пытайтесь простираться или читать мантры, оставаясь в сути ума. Это увеличит эффект от практики. 

Говорят, что, когда практика делается правильно, со вниманием, а не механически, эффект от неё возрастает в сто раз. Если же практика делается в состоянии шаматхи (другими словами - во время узнавания сути ума), эффект возрастает в 100 000 раз. Поскольку многие люди очень интересуются узнаванием природы ума, нет необходимости откладывать его в сторону при выполнении предварительных практик. Напротив - мы должны объединять два аспекта практики: накопление заслуг и накопление мудрости. 

Сочетая эти практики с узнаванием природы ума, мы сочетаем относительное накопление заслуг с абсолютным накоплением мудрости. Накапливая заслугу с точкой отсчёта, вы проявляете двуединую Рупакайю и очищаете затемнения беспокоящих эмоций. Накапливая мудрость без точки отсчёта, вы реализуете совершенную Дхармакайю и очищаете всеоснову от невежества. Делается это так: вспомнив и визуализировав объекты прибежища, мы смотрим - кто делает эту практику? Если мы в состоянии совершить одно полное простирание, не теряя созерцания сути ума, это одно-единственное простирание равно 100 000 простираний. Всё зависит только от того, как мы практикуем. 

К примеру, если вы произнесёте одну стослоговую мантру, неотвлечённо пребывая в сути ума, это будет равносильно рассеянному произнесению 100 000 стослоговых мантр. То, как вы практикуете, имеет огромное значение. Глядеть в суть ума во время простираний - это очищать не только свою плохую карму и затемнения, но - вместе с этим - и саму всеоснову невежества, в которой коренятся все наши затемнения и плохая карма. 

Даже если вы много лет занимаетесь буддийской практикой, если вы хотите достичь реализации - не переставайте делать максимально возможное количество предварительных практик и делайте их, пока ни очиститесь окончательно. Важно не количество сделанных практик, а степень очищения. Наилучший путь - совмещать накопление заслуги с воззрением. Так что, когда вы делаете предварительные практики, помните о воззрении, в которое вы были введены - будь то Махамудра, Срединный Путь или Дзогчен. Неважно, какое из этих трёх великих воззрений вы выбрали в качестве своей практики; в тибетской традиции каждый из этих путей включает в себя предварительные практики. 

Есть известная фраза, полностью объясняющая, зачем нужны эти практики: 'Когда убраны затемнения, реализация происходит сама собой'. Единственное, что мешает реализации, - это наши затемнения и негативная карма; предварительные практики убирают их. Когда ум полностью очищен от затемнений, реализация похожа на беспредельно открытое чистое небо, нигде ничем не омрачаемое. Привычки-тенденции похожи на запах камфоры - даже если саму камфору давно смыли, запах остаётся надолго. Так же и затемнения, до поры до времени находящиеся во всеоснове. Есть и другая известная фраза: 'Существуют практики уничтожения затемнений, собирания накоплений и получения благословений реализованного мастера; полагаться на какой-либо другой метод - заблуждение'. 

Что ценнее - один бриллиант или полная комната стеклянных бусин? Так же и с нами - наша практика не зависит от количества; от того, сколько раз мы повторим практику, чтобы, наконец, завершить её. Нет смысла кричать на всех углах, что вы - один из тех выдающихся людей, которые сделали полный курс предварительных практик десять или пятнадцать раз; это не имеет отношения к делу. Некоторые люди практикуют формально, думая о чём-то другом, 'чем быстрее сделаю, тем лучше'; механически повторяя необходимые действия и стремясь побыстрее закончить эту занудь. Во время практики их взгляд блуждает то вправо, то влево; они не обращают никакого внимания на то, что делают. А необходимо однонаправлено устремить свои ум, тело и речь к практике - именно это очищает плохую карму и затемнения. Именно это - настоящая практика; бриллиант в отличие от полной комнаты стекляшек. 

Источник текста и автор:
Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче. Нарисованное Радугой.

----------

